# Adios Drywallers



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I can see it happening over time. Large commercial projects fund the initial development, then the technology slowly filters down to affordability for smaller jobs. That's been happening since about forever.

Even if it doesn't come to pass, fun to fantasize about.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

It'll come to pass, the robot revolution tied with AI is going to sweep through the world at a pace that will equal the infiltration of the computer. It'll be in ever facet of our lives if one lives in a 1st world country whether one wants it or not. 

As the technology keeps advancing and feeding back on itself it will progress like a logarithm, bots will make other bots, nano bots will create chain bots, AI will teach new AI. Whoever is leading in this field is going to be in control, AI war bots tied to manufacturing capabilities will be the new Mongol hoard sweeping the globe, just one of the reasons we need to bring our manufacturing back home, at least to this continent.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

They won't affect remodel projects as much as new work, where it is more of a controlled situation. 

I've seen demos of track brick layers, that are getting efficient. Extremely unitized. Which is where they do best. 

If you follow this they are making quick progress. In the spring I came across a leap in the area of artificial skin (no more frubber?:thumbuphttps://www.roboticstomorrow.com/article/2018/03/artificial-skin-for-robots/11548 
_(not to "look better" but for tactile reasons, etc.)_

It's only a matter of time before than can run quicker, further, with greater articulation. But much of this relies on their energy source -- you'll still see thick cabling hanging to prototypes. Next gen batteries, like with electric cars, will be needed for wider acceptance. What a fortune lies with whoever can develop these batteries...


----------



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

Wait... is this guy union or open shop?


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

bwiab said:


> Wait... is this guy union or open shop?


Interesting point. Maybe larger developers will task them in-house, to sidestep union labor. Something tells me the trade unions may not be in favor of these guys...


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Can that thing post on CT ? after all it is pro ? .


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

artinall said:


> I can envision a model just for drywall... but with so many variables and considerations...can anyone imagine getting a level 4 finish?


Im not concerned either way, what passes for what people call "level 4" here is only "level 4..... right here.... no, don't look left or right."


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

There is a large masonry contractor in my state that runs two of the automated brick laying machines. The machines can't do all of the work, but they can sure knock out the big straight runs very well. They are doing quite well with these machines on some very large projects. No reason similar technology couldn't be used in the drywall business.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Will Harbor Freight offer a Chinese knockoff version for $69.95?


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Splinter said:


> Will Harbor Freight offer a Chinese knockoff version for $69.95?


 $49.95 to be exact and that's to be used once. Sure there could be some volcanoing of screw bulging here and there and you might grind clear to the gypsum in "spots" but hey look what you can do with it!


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fishindude said:


> ... No reason similar technology couldn't be used in the drywall business.


reason is masonry is more unitized and normally done with wall staging. have seen mock ups. not saying it can't be done, only that there is more to integrate.


----------

